# ¿Qué es un capacitor miller?



## Vlad (May 4, 2008)

Hola

¿que es un capacitor miller?
¿cual es la diferencia entre un ceramico y un monolítico?

les agradesco su atensión y su tiempo.


----------



## mabauti (May 4, 2008)

información:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_effect


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2008)

No es un capacitor 'normal', es una capacidad parasita.

Cuando en un dispositivo amplificador tenes una capacidad parasita entre entrada y salida (ej. en un transistor, la capacidad de la juntura Colector-Base), el efecto resultante es como si hubiera una capacidad Cmiller = C*(1-Av).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_effect

En el caso de un transistor u otro amplificador inversor (Av es negativa) su principal molestia molestia es que reduce la respuesta en alta frecuencia.
La configuracion tipica para esquivar este efecto es el circuito cascode
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascode

En caso de amplificador no-inversores (Av positiva), la capacidad puede resultar negativa, y si no se toman precauciones eso va a oscilar a lo bestia.


----------



## Vlad (May 4, 2008)

hola

entonces a que tipo de capacitor es el que se menciona en este amplificador como capacitor miller de 47pf?

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificador/ssub-mosfet/Schematic.pdf


gracias por sus tan oportunas y rapidas despuestas.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2008)

Es un capacitor comun y silvestre.
Figura con ese nombre porque al bloque de Q11 y Q12 (un cascode) hay que limitarle la respuesta en frecuencia,  y se hace con un vulgar condensador que produce el "efecto Miller".


----------



## Vlad (May 4, 2008)

una duda mas si no es mucha molestia

en una tienda me vendieron una capacitor azul (del tamaño de un ceramico de lenteja pero mas gordo y un poco alargado) que dice 47 y abajo 1KV, 

que tipo de capacitor es?,

 es un simple ceramico?, 

es de 47pf? (no tiene un tercer digito como los ceramicos anaranjados de lenteja)

muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2008)

Fijate a cual se parece 
http://www.geocities.com/sosmonitores_es/capacitores.html


----------



## Vlad (May 4, 2008)

Hola de nuevo y perdon por el retrazo.

supongo que entonces un simple seramico de 47pf funcionará bien sin problemas.

te agradesco de antemano por tu atensión y tu tiempo _Eduardo


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 1, 2012)

A ver si no me dicen nada malo por revivir el tema, pero ¿Cual es la diferencia de un cerámico de disco y un cerámico monolítico?
Eso ya no me queda claro, el monolítico lo veo más chico, al precio publico me cuestan ambos lo mismo pero al por mayor el monolítico es más costoso, son estos los que me da la tienda.
¿Cual es mejor en cual aplicación?, por ejemplo en bypass para los IC.


----------

